# Snow in France



## witzend (Dec 5, 2017)

Just seen THIS traveling thru France mighten be so good later this week


----------



## vwalan (Dec 5, 2017)

***** said:


> It does happen, I once had snow all the way from Bordeaux up to Rennes:sad:



earlier this year on january 18th we woke to snow in punta prima just below torrevieja . looked real funny palm trees in the snow . things do happen .as a kid i remember snow in benidorm on the beach.
seems to me winters down south are getting worse every year. floods ,snow . better stop here .


----------



## rottiontour (Dec 5, 2017)

uuaahh....fight your way through....a good gas bottle and a hot red wine will help.

Be


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 5, 2017)

*Benny*

...snow in Benidorm !!!!! Hope not, we here till Sunday !!!! :idea-007:


----------



## vwalan (Dec 5, 2017)

maja07 said:


> ...snow in Benidorm !!!!! Hope not, we here till Sunday !!!! :idea-007:



dont know the dates when i was a kid but i know we got new thick jumpers etc as none had been taken plus new coats . 
but last january i picked my lad up in alicante on 15th then we drove to punta primaon the wednesday snow when we woke . then later heavy rain and lightning . plus a big builders crane got hit by the lightning . you never know what an adventure will bring . 
usually snow stops out by the bypass in beni. seen that a few times but on the beach i shall always remember.


----------



## vwalan (Dec 5, 2017)

***** said:


> Did you know, that Madrid is the highest capitol city in Europe. In spring the snow can clearly be seen on the surrounding mountains (hills)


yes the average height of the land is 650mtrs in spain . highest country behind switzerland. 
as we land at santander its normal to see snow even in october and again fresh snow as we leave end of april. 
snow is very often still around on high mountains even on the longest day. 
thats the beauty of spain it varies so much.  even when your near gibralter you see snow on the hills inland . 
yet you can be on the beach sunbathing . 
i travel usually with a mate from fort william ,he is always looking at the height signs and commenting how high we are . he likes taking pics of the signs to show folk at home . usually make ben nevis seem like a mole hill. 
its a shame in summer its roasting in many inland places yet in winter its freezing . doesnt give alot of visiting in comfort time . but it is an amazing country. but so big it would take more than a life time to see it all. been trying most of mine .


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 6, 2017)

I have travelled south through France over the past week. It has been very cold and there has already been snow, heavy in some parts.


----------



## Biggarmac (Dec 6, 2017)

-6 at Palencia this morning.  Foggy all down the motorway.  The frosty trees, bushes and weeds looked surreal.  Slight snowfall around Vallidolid.  -2 at Salamanca this lunchtime.   Yesterday there was lots of snow on the way over from Bilbao.  Highest point 1002 m.  People at home don't believe how cold central Spain is.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 6, 2017)

Biggarmac said:


> -6 at Palencia this morning.  Foggy all down the motorway.  The frosty trees, bushes and weeds looked surreal.  Slight snowfall around Vallidolid.  -2 at Salamanca this lunchtime.   Yesterday there was lots of snow on the way over from Bilbao.  Highest point 1002 m.  People at home don't believe how cold central Spain is.




I do.

That Northeast wind is freezing my bullocks off, overnight.
Thank God for predictive text.


----------



## vwalan (Dec 6, 2017)

not too bad here in cornwall. last few nights temp not dropped below 8c and in the day about 10c even going higher in the sun . thats if its not cloudy was showing 11.2 earlier but cloud came over. 
hardly need heating in the house as yet. 
bit misty . had a drive out and looking at the sea to north and south wasnt available this after noon . but pleasant drive . 
cornish scenery is as good as any abroad . 
mind i can admit wish i was in sagunt with my mate . hee hee .


----------



## Byronic (Dec 6, 2017)

Bright and sunny the last few days near Valencia. Struggling to get to 20C.
Cornwall's definetly the place to go in the winter, no really it is.......best of luck!
The fact that Spain is mountainous and the central plains are generally cold in the invierno months should be turned into a forum sticky and nailed on just to make sure! There's still the odd poster thinking he'll enjoy a warm winter tour in
La Mancha or Castille! Possible but unlikely.


----------



## The laird (Dec 6, 2017)

Biggarmac said:


> -6 at Palencia this morning.  Foggy all down the motorway.  The frosty trees, bushes and weeds looked surreal.  Slight snowfall around Vallidolid.  -2 at Salamanca this lunchtime.   Yesterday there was lots of snow on the way over from Bilbao.  Highest point 1002 m.  People at home don't believe how cold central Spain is.



Hope you stay safe mag


----------



## barryd (Dec 6, 2017)

Byronic said:


> Bright and sunny the last few days near Valencia. Struggling to get to 20C.
> Cornwall's definetly the place to go in the winter, no really it is.......best of luck!
> The fact that Spain is mountainous and the central plains are generally cold in the invierno months should be turned into a forum sticky and nailed on just to make sure! There's still the odd poster thinking he'll enjoy a warm winter tour in
> La Mancha or Castille! Possible but unlikely.



I think most motorhomers probably realise this but elevation and your proximity to the Gulf stream are key I think.  We live on a relatively flat island compared to say the southern half of France or most of Spain and the Gulf stream means there is less fluctuation of temperature between over the year.   

I think you start to notice this the back end and even Winter in Southern Europe.  Day time temperature can peak to a reasonably pleasant temperature but can be much colder than the UK early morning and evening.

When we are touring and it gets to Autumn I always start looking at the altitude of places especially in France as twenty miles can see you go from maybe 150 metres above sea level to a 1000 metres plus up on the Massif Central and there is a hell of a difference in climate.


----------



## Byronic (Dec 6, 2017)

barryd said:


> I think most motorhomers probably realise this



I think a surprising number don't realise this, they put a  bad weather
experience down to bad luck, not realising that what they've experienced
is the norm. Usually it takes a few trips to convince them otherwise!


----------



## Biggarmac (Dec 6, 2017)

When I came through the same road in February I could not believe how warm and free from snow it was.  This trip is more the norm. -4 already tonight.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 6, 2017)

Don't bring any of that stuff with you.
We've still got 50 litres of Spanish diesel in the tank, bought in September.
Anything under 3 degrees makes it waxy.
That is not funny.


----------



## witzend (Dec 6, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Don't bring any of that stuff with you.
> We've still got 50 litres of Spanish diesel in the tank, bought in September.
> Anything under 3 degrees makes it waxy.
> That is not funny.



If it does get cold tip in a gallon of petrol


----------



## carol (Dec 6, 2017)

witzend said:


> If it does get cold tip in a gallon of petrol



Do people really do that? I wouldn't dare!


----------



## Robmac (Dec 6, 2017)

carol said:


> Do people really do that? I wouldn't dare!



Should be ok Carol.

I've accidentally started putting petrol in a diesel tank before now, realised after a gallon or so and topped it up with diesel. It ran fine.

It was Julie's car though. Had it have been mine, I would've got it pumped out and filled with pure diesel.


----------



## Byronic (Dec 7, 2017)

By way of an example, for my old tech. engine  it states in the
handbook and I quote;
Max. proportion of kerosene 50%.
Max. proportion of regular gasoline 30% (a maximum of 20% for vehicles with
fuel preheating system) No premium grade gasoline fuel allowed.
Kerosene is the preferred option, that or so called 'approved flow improver' additives.

Of course it would be prudent to keep these percentages as low as possible dependent on how brass monkeyish the weather. The handbook gives 
a chart showing varying % depending on temp.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 7, 2017)

Byronic said:


> By way of an example, for my old tech. engine  it states in the
> handbook and I quote;
> Max. proportion of kerosene 50%.
> Max. proportion of regular gasoline 30% (a maximum of 20% for vehicles with
> ...



Thanks to all for your advice.
As we live about 2km from th village service station, I can't see me pushing the van there, if it doesn't run, one cold morning.. Or even worse, night.

Hang the expense, I'll go and top up with fresh diesel.
That should be OK, I think?


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 7, 2017)

So much for planning.
They have just revised the weather forecast for the next week.... Cloudy, minimum temperature 9 degrees.

I'll just keep me brass in me pocket.


----------



## witzend (Dec 7, 2017)

carol said:


> Do people really do that? I wouldn't dare!



Yes regularly years ago kept diesel free running in low temperatures


----------



## Byronic (Dec 7, 2017)

When all else fails, do as the Ruskies do, light a fire under the engine.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 7, 2017)

Byronic said:


> When all else fails, do as the Ruskies do, light a fire under the engine.




:scared:
Damn good idea , except our motorhome is basically a giant plastic Reliant Robin, with two wheels at the front.


----------



## Trish1997 (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm fed up of these weather forecasters, the never get it right. A few people on our meet have cancelled due to the bad weather forecast.


----------



## Byronic (Dec 8, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> :scared:
> Damn good idea , except our motorhome is basically a giant plastic Reliant Robin, with two wheels at the front.



So what happened to the 2 at the back? Get those then you'll have
one more than the Reliant. The Einglisch language eh!


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm in Tavira, this morning.
It's a bit warmer, but I'm sure the van was sluggish going up the hills.
I'm now going to spend an hour or so, looking for diesel at less than 1.19€ a litre.
It's a Yorkshire thing.
Are you any warmer, Witzend?


----------



## witzend (Dec 8, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Are you any warmer, Witzend?



No about 8° less here


----------



## carol (Dec 8, 2017)

Ffion said:


> I'm fed up of these weather forecasters, the never get it right. A few people on our meet have cancelled due to the bad weather forecast.



Which meet Ffion? I must confess I'm a winter weather worrier! Everyone's talking about snow chains/socks for Spain. Never got a mention last year, ignorance was bliss!


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 8, 2017)

witzend said:


> No about 8° less here
> View attachment 60037



Sticky, close 18 degrees here, nobody has forecast  rain, but it feels like a thunder storm may happen.
Bring it on!


----------



## Byronic (Dec 8, 2017)

Cheapest diesel I've spotted so far in Spain is €1.029 /L  That was  card only
service. Cheapest in France €1.119. All within last 3weeks.


----------

